# Modern Methods of Disciplining children



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Love vs. Spanking

In modern Britain its thought very improper to spank children, so I have tried other methods to control my kids when they have one of 'those moments.'

One that I found effective is for me to just take the child for a car ride and talk.

Some say it's the vibration from the car, others say it's the time away from any distractions such as TV, Video Games, Computer, IPod, etc.

Either way, my kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our car ride together.

I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my son, in case you would like to use the technique.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.










I think this will work with grandchildren, nieces, and nephews as well.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Stew - that's fantastic!

Pat


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Good one.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It also works if you put them in the boot.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

8O :lol: :lol: Great post..


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Stew,

Brilliant!

You are right Eleanor could not stop laughing!

Regards

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Car rides*

 Ciao Artona, and thanks for the endorsment of my tried and trusted method. Works well with slow payers too.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yeh am preferring this method to the velvet glove approach!

HA!

Greenie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Ahhhhh Greenie, I forgot to answer your question from another thread sweetie. 

The words are the velvet glove, the photo the iron fist :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------

